# Benross Quad Speed White Escape 20*



## mcbroon (Apr 3, 2012)

First things first, this is an ugly club.  It has a white head, which I'm not a particularly big fan of, but it's not even the good matt finish TaylorMade white.  It's a glossy, shiny ceramic-looking white.  It's like someone made a club out of a bit of an old bath. It has a regular flex Aldila Voodoo shaft, which is deep red, topped off with a Benross imitation MultiCcompound white grip.  It's just not attractive_.

But... (there's always a but)

_Oh, man, does it fly!  It shouldn't be this good.  I tried it beside a Mizuno, beside a Ping and beside the same club with a black head and a stiff shaft and it beat the hell out of all them.  I hit it first, assuming I wouldn't like it.  But it soared.  I hit half a dozen balls, one after the other, with almost identical results.  So I put it down.  "If I hit this monstrosity as well as that, how well will I hit the Mizuno or the Ping?" I wondered.  

Not as well, is the answer.  Hit them ok, but not with the consistency of strike or direction as I got out of the Benross.  I tried the stiff-shaft, figuring that if I had to buy a Benross, I could at least get one with a black head and pretend it was something else.  But the same thing happened.  Similar distance, but less control.

Three times I put this club down to try the others, determined not to buy it, and three times I picked it up knowing deep down that it was the best of the four.  So I swallowed my pride, went back to the shop and bought it, feeling slightly dirty.  And it was only Â£80, a full Â£50 less than the Mizuno and the Ping.

Out on the course on Sunday, using it in anger, I discovered it wasn't a fluke.  Used it three times and it did what I wanted each time.  It's a really nice club to hit.

I'm just like you.  I like nice expensive gear because I figure that if it's expensive, there must be a good reason for it - it must give you something extra.  Well you know what?  There IS a good reason for it, but it's not you that gets the extra.  The extra goes to Ping, or Mizuno, or any other high-end manufacturer that creams an additional Â£50 out of you for a club that's no better for you than the Benross.

If you need a hybrid, you'd be a fool to spend Â£130 when you can get this for Â£80.


----------



## theballboy (May 1, 2012)

Have to agree 110%. I just got a 23degree white quad becasue there was too much of a gap between my current 21deg hybrid and my 25deg 5 iron. Didnt like the lok of it at all, cumbersome ugly thing but I am astounded by the results. Really solid contact (leading edge really helps), perfect turf interaction and super forgiving, just gets it up there with great reults each time. can't get over the distance though, this thing is huge, think its the vodoo shaft, very high launching which suits me in a hybrid. Great club, have ordered the 20deg quad speed now to replace my other 18deg hybrid. Will consider the 17deg too. 
Really recommended. Pick them up on auction on ebay for Â£40+ - bargain.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 1, 2012)

mcbroon said:



			I like nice expensive gear because I figure that if it's expensive, there must be a good reason for it
		
Click to expand...

There is a very good reason for it. Ping, Titleist, Callaway, Mizuno, TM etc pay out MILLIONS of pounds a year on sponsorship and they have to recoup that money somehow. I've got MD 3 wood, hybrid and wedges and I bought them because they were the best clubs for my needs, outperforming the expensive brands. Brand snobs turn their noses up at these cheaper brands, that's their loss!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 1, 2012)

My first set of irons were by Benross and for the money they were pretty good. However have to say there is a noticeable difference between them and the Pings I have now, dont know about the Hybrids and woods though


----------



## theballboy (May 1, 2012)

drive4show said:



			There is a very good reason for it. Ping, Titleist, Callaway, Mizuno, TM etc pay out MILLIONS of pounds a year on sponsorship and they have to recoup that money somehow. I've got MD 3 wood, hybrid and wedges and I bought them because they were the best clubs for my needs, outperforming the expensive brands. Brand snobs turn their noses up at these cheaper brands, that's their loss!
		
Click to expand...

Would have to agree at this point. the marketing machine needs financed


----------

